# UK based virtual server providers



## aragon (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi,

I'm looking for a virtual server provider whose systems are UK based.  I'd really prefer a company that provided FreeBSD services, but I'll settle for linux too if they're worth the sacrifice.  Please could you tell me your suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## vivek (Aug 28, 2009)

Couple of our client use rackspace and peer1 but they do not support FreeBSD and only dedicated servers. Another provider that supports Xen is Goscomb. But never seen anyone with FreeBSD with  vps or jails.


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 28, 2009)

Superbytes (by kerplunc) has a datacenter out there (and has cheap VPSs).. unfortunately no BSD, quite a few linux distros to choose from. I have two VPSs from them (one in the Canada D/C and one in the UK D/C), and they are very stable, and work very well.



> [/home/codeblock]$ uptime
> 00:13:48 up 198 days,  4:54,  4 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00


----------



## Voltar (Aug 28, 2009)

FreeBSD VPSs are hard to come by it seems, the only place I know that does it is RootBSD.

http://www.rootbsd.net/


----------



## vivek (Aug 28, 2009)

Here is another one that runs FreeBSD 7.2 jail
http://www.johncompanies.com/jc_bsd.html

Another verio, enterprise grade FreeBSD vps http://www.verio.com/freebsd-vps/ They also support IPv6.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 28, 2009)

The question was *UK based*, guys ..


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 1, 2009)

I haven't found a UK based VPS provider but I did find a dedicated provider based in the london area.
http://www.poboxhosting.co.uk/products/ded_servers/ded_servers.htm


----------



## exonetric (Sep 6, 2009)

*Exonetric does FreeBSD 6 jails in the UK*

http://www.exonetric.com/products/jail.html


----------



## saxon3049 (Sep 6, 2009)

6.2 is a little out of date don't you think.


----------



## exonetric (Sep 6, 2009)

We'll be rolling out FreeBSD 7 when we see a bit more customer demand for it. There
are no compelling features in it until very recently, specifically the multiple IPs per
jail. However, that's quite a new and thus risky facility.

We don't see FreeBSD 6 as particularly out of date and it's quite well tested. People who like FreeBSD tend to be very conservative about preferred versions as well. Which FreeBSD 7 feature do you require?

We're probably now about due to deploy a FreeBSD 7 option, however.


----------



## aragon (Sep 6, 2009)

Interesting, thanks for posting.

Since you're still on 6, you might even consider skipping 7 and going straight to 8.  The new vimage features are the biggest new feature, although admittedly not yet complete...


----------



## aragon (Sep 9, 2009)

exonetric, how is one supposed to signup to your jail services?


----------



## vivek (Sep 9, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> exonetric, how is one supposed to signup to your jail services?


May be - http://www.exonetric.com/contact/index.html

They should add order button and a web based form to accept order.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2009)

By the way, there's a UK hoster in here:
http://www.freebsd.org/commercial/isp.html

I see a 'Bay Hosting'. Don't know if that's what you're looking for.

There are more, just use 'UK' to search the page.


----------



## exonetric (Sep 9, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> exonetric, how is one supposed to signup to your jail services?


just send an email to info@exonetric.com saying "i like to order the standard jail please". To keep costs down, we currently only take paypal, bank transfers and cheques.

We do recognise the requirement to do something a bit more automated, of course.


----------



## danger@ (Sep 9, 2009)

you know that FreeBSD 6.2 is not a supported version anymore, right?


----------



## exonetric (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, thanks, we're aware that 6.2 no longer has security support from the security team. RELENG_6 does have general developer support  and that's covers our requirements at the moment. We're slightly overdue to provide 7.2-based jails and that will be coming up shortly.


----------



## danger@ (Sep 10, 2009)

maybe you might consider moving to 8.0 already.


----------



## exonetric (Sep 11, 2009)

We'll certainly consider it for the future or as an experimental offering, but we're unlikely to offer it as production-ready platform as a dot-zero release.


----------



## exonetric (Jul 23, 2010)

Somewhat later than anticipated, for those who are still interested, we now offer FreeBSD 8 jails, based on the FreeBSD 8.1 branch

Regards,
Mark Blackman
Exonetric


----------

